# Stainless Steel Aquarium



## Dolphins (Dec 5, 2014)

Does anyone know anything about this stainless steel aquarium design/model? I got it off craigslist and I'd like to find out more about this aquarium, like how old it might possibly be and who the manufacturer may have been. It appears to be made of a type of stainless steel that is nonmagnetic and the glass is tempered as per a very light embossed "tempered" stamp on one of the side glass panes. The glass itself is 5 ft long (60 inches), 12 inches deep and 17.5 inches high ; the frame just being a little bit longer than those dimensions. Thanks in advance, for any input you might be able to provide!


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

I've had some of the older steel tanks with slate bottoms. I believe they were called "meta form" tanks. The one you have looks different. If i had to guess i would say its on the newer side, probably a custom build. Really cool lookin though. I like it. I could def be wrong. It may be a very popular line of aquarium that i am not familiar with. Love to see pics once its set up


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Awesome looking tank and stand!!! I'd guess that it was a custom made set up.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes I was thinking home made as well.


----------



## Dolphins (Dec 5, 2014)

Finally getting back to this. These are just some clips and images of the tank when I was getting everything set up (egg shell crates for the bottom of the tank, light fixture, etc.) --- ultimately it went in the garage where I moved my juvenile Mbunas into and where they enjoyed the summer warmth without need of a heater


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

I was thinking seafood display...would be one heck of a job for home made!

Cool, regardless the origin!


----------



## Samadhikash (Jun 16, 2015)

Would love to know the history on that tank. Very cool. With that high rim, I imagine the HOB makes a heck of a crashing waterfall sound. No biggie for a garage tank though. Practically demands a canister filter for the living room I would think. Still, love the look of it and never seen one like it before.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I have seen tanks similar to this one at Chinese grocery stores selling live fish.


----------



## oliverrichmond67 (May 5, 2016)

Looking very beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------

